# Discus trouble (disease)



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

So i noticed 1 of my discus has a 1/2 long "scratch" on his side and I'm not sure if its a disease or something. its like his color has been scratched off in that spot.


----------



## Canadian_Aqua_Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks like it could be the start of hole in the head disease. I would treat with metronidazole.


----------

